# Bach Cantata website



## jegreenwood

I looked for a thread on his but couldn't find one.

Do other people here visit (or contribute to) bach-cantatas.com? I have checked it out on occasion, but I plan to devote particular attention to the cantatas starting next year, and I suspect I will be spending a lot of time there.

In particular I like the fact that it offers vocal scores with piano accompaniment along with the full scores. Sometimes for me, trying to follow a full score can get frustrating. (Other times I like it.)

Maybe IMSLP has them all as well, but it's nice to have them organized in one place along with a lot of information about the various works.


----------



## Bulldog

I was once a member there and contributed to the discussions; a lot of my Bach record reviews are there also. It's a big site with much good information and insight. Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

Nor yet, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## ArtMusic

That sounds like a wonderful site. Every Bach cantata is a masterpiece.


----------



## JSBach85

Yes, I regularly visit Bach-Cantatas since provides very useful and priceless information of every single cantata, including translations, and also the List of Bach Cantatas according to the Lutheran Church Years for 2016-2020. I can't participate in forums because I don't know how to sign up there in order to comment.


----------



## Marc

I've been a member in the early years, when it was mainly a bach-cantatas and a bach-recordings Yahoo newsgroup, but I never contributed in discussions (and I quickly forgot my username and password). Using e-mail, I did send the webmaster some information about certain organ recordings, though.

Nowadays, it's still of my 'go to' sites. As others have stated, it's filled with information and interesting insights.

Here's some information about how to become a member:
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/How.htm


----------

